# Composer live streams



## NameOfBand (May 21, 2018)

Hi!

I'm curious about which great live streams there are out there. I know about Daniel James, Dirk Ehlert and Ashton Gleckman. What else would you recommend?

//NoB


----------



## tav.one (May 21, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-composing-youtube-channels.69614/


----------



## NameOfBand (May 21, 2018)

tav.one said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-composing-youtube-channels.69614/


Great list! Right now I'm lusting for live stream stuff!


----------



## tav.one (May 21, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> Great list! Right now I'm lusting for live stream stuff!


Thanks, many composers on the list do Live Streams. @mverta does amazing live streams on his website (paid) which are available later as well.


----------

